
I’d pay you $500,000 a year but you can’t do the work - walterclifford
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/01/id-pay-you-500000-a-year-but-you-cant-do-the-work.html
======
chrisbennet
_" The last three perfect candidates took jobs at Google and Facebook instead
of coming to work for us. Not a big surprise."_

This would kind of emply that those candidates turned down $500K a year to
work for Google or Facebook. That would be a _big_ surprise to me. It seems
more likely that he didn't offer them as much as they could get elsewhere i.e.
The market price.

------
devwastaken
Everyone wants to buy great engineers, nobody wants to make them.

------
johan_larson
This is a dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14246760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14246760)

